# grampian 26 - a good boat?



## spiritofvancouver (May 4, 2007)

wondering what you think of this grampian 26. what do you think about his traveller modification to the top of the cabin? is the price in the right ballpark? here's the info and pics - 

grampianowners.com/Sell_Grampian/Tusket_grampian_26.htm


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Grampians are solid little boats, mainly coastal cruisers. Not a big fan of mid-boom sheeting or cabintop travelers, but that's just me. Price seems a bit high, based on what other Grampian 26 boats are going for. Most are under $10,000. Then again, asking price and what they sell for aren't quite the same thing.


----------



## spiritofvancouver (May 4, 2007)

thanks SD - could you elaborate on your dislike of a mid-boom and cabin-top traveller? I'm fairly new to sailing and would appreciate learning the difference between cabin-top and cockpit travellers. My first thought was that the location helps to free up the cockpit. Is there a problem with performance or is it just a matter of preference?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

With a mid boom traveller / main sheet you lose mechanical advantage compared to locating it at the end of the boom. This makes sheeting in more difficult as wind speed increases. On a 26 foot boat, is this a big deal? Maybe not, but for larger boats (with larger main sail) it can be. Not sure if the boat you're looking at has a tiller or wheel. Cockpit mounted traveller is nice to have with a tiller for ease of access when single or short handed.

There is an ongoing discussion on another thread (Unmanageable Mainsheeet) and there have been others in the past. Do a search for mid boom sheeting if you want to read other discussions.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Another problem with mid-boom sheeting is that the boom is more likely to break in an accidental gybe, than an end-boom sheeted rig. 

In this particular case, I'm wondering how well supported the traveler track is? It appears to be supported in only four points, the two ends and two points in-between. The two inner supports don't look all that substantial, and the center span of the traveler track, which is where the load is going to be the majority of the time is unsupported. 

I would also worry about how the traveler was installed—were the fastener holes properly potted? did they use backing plates or just fender washers?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The owner of this boat has obviously put a lot of effort and money into it, I can see what they are asking a top price for it. It appears to be a very well-equipped boat in mint condition and if you had a list of the owner's investments, the price could be a bargain (versus what he/she has spent...). I personally don't care for the Gampian look or what may be so-so performance, and for the money I'd rather chase a Catalina, C&C or Cal 27. However, if this boat speaks to you, my only caution would be to echo DS's concern regarding the strength of the traveler install, and I don't see an easy solution to resolve that concern.

You don't see many older cruisers as well equipped and updated as this boat, it is a rare find, if she rings your bell.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Spririt - I just sold my 1974 Grampian 26 for $10,000. The one you are looking at has many added features like the dodger, wheel steering and electronic gadgets that mine didn't have. An offer between $11,000 and 12,000 should seal the deal upon the condition of a survey of course.

Overall, I truly enjoyed my Grampian, but wanted something bigger. It's a very forgiving boat, solid construction, big cockpit and low maintenance. On the downside, it won't point in the wind very well and it isn't the prettiest make.

An excellent first boat


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Overall, I truly enjoyed my Grampian, ....On the downside, it won't point in the wind very well and it isn't the prettiest make.
> 
> An excellent first boat


While I would agree with that assessment for the most part (not the prettiest boat around, but a good starter boat for sure) based on our experience sailing against a G26, the one in our fleet went to weather very well, usually faster than her rating would indicate - that's with competent, but not rock star sailors on board. Where she fell off the pace was downwind, as they were white sails only and seemed even slower than she should based on her upwind performance.

They are relatively roomy, (hence the boxy lines) but appear to be solidly made.

I'd also agree that $10K would be a reasonable price range for such a boat, with possible wriggle room based on condition and gear.


----------



## spiritofvancouver (May 4, 2007)

thanks for all of your responses. Interesting, more than a few people and reviews have stated that she isn't the prettiest girl at the dance. I actually find her lines (especially the hull) pleasing. Yes, a bit boxy on top but at 6'5" I appreciate the 6' + cabin headroom that is hard to find in a pocket cruiser. I'm hoping to have a look at the boat in the next week or so. The biggest problem I'm discovering has nothing to do with the boat itself. I can't find moorage anywhere in Vancouver if I do bring her home.


----------



## firehoser75 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Moorage in the Vancouver Area*

You are right about moorage problems in Vancouver. As a result, I moor my boat in Point Roberts, Washington. There is space available for that size boat, the rates are pretty good, it is a nice marina, and the border hassles (if you have Nexus) are minor.
It is a viable option.
By the way, I have sailed several Grampians and found them to be pretty good boats.
Good luck with your decision.

Tom


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

spiritofvancouver said:


> ....The biggest problem I'm discovering has nothing to do with the boat itself. I can't find moorage anywhere in Vancouver if I do bring her home.


True enough, moorage is a huge issue but much easier at 26 feet than 30 plus. Have you tried the North Shore marinas (Mosquito Creek/Lynwood) They often have a shorter wait for smaller boats. Also as a last resort, esp over the winter Bowen Island is a possibility - but you'll have to find something else when the transient season starts in the spring.

Horseshoe Bay is another possibility. And if you're prepared to drive there are marinas in Squamish.

Also some of the high end marinas may have some space but at a price... (Quayside in False Creek)

Good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

These are some boats for sale in Ontario. Rule of thumb is add 15% for the Left Coast.

Grampians are good boats. Thay have taught many people to sail. I looked at the pics and the boat looks to be in OK condition to me - not bad but not exceptional. There is one picture taken inside the cabin showing the starboard side looking aft. There appears to be a wire hanging.

Lowball and see what happens. Lots of boats and lots of time to choose.



> Grampian 26 1973
> Great family boat. Huge cockpit. Yamaha 4-stroke. New bulkheads, compass, VHF, running rigging, lifelines and windows (all 2007). New varnish inside and out. Sunbrella sail cover. Fixed keel. Steel cradle included. Clean and ready to sail. Lying Hamilton, ON.
> CDN $7,900
> (905) 521-2233 evening
> ...


----------



## spiritofvancouver (May 4, 2007)

thanks S.M. - I've received a 2006 survey from the current owner. The boat was appraised at a market value of 10k. He did some additional work but I think, if everything checks out, that might be a good figure to offer him. As you mentioned, I'm jealous of the better deals back east (I'm originally from Ontario). Why are boats cheaper in the east?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Why are boats cheaper in the east?


I think that it's a combination of more boats per capita here in Ontario, and more affluent people in Vancouver. Lots of money out there and folks seem to be very willing to spend it.

Offer 8K and see what happens - you can always go up but you can't back off.

Good Luck and keep us posted !


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd agree with sailormann... offer a bit lower and work up to an agreeable price...you can't back down on price without generally insulting them...always make it subject to survey and seatrial.


----------

